# comment mettre ses photos numériques sur l'IMAC ?



## pickeugo (12 Mai 2001)

j'ai le camescope numérique Sony PC3
comment faire pour mettre mes photos sur l'Imac ?
on m'a fournit avec le cam. une sorte de boitier pour PC pour y inserer la carte memoire avec une connectionPC...c'est tout 
ah oui , + un CD pilote pour PC...
qu'elle est la soluce, merci!


----------



## jacques38 (12 Mai 2001)

Vous en rêviez, Sony l'a fait, et bien achetez le maintenant !!!
Il faut que tu achètes un lecteur externe de carte Memory Stick qui se branche sur le port USB.
Il existe un modèle chez Sony (690 fr), et un chez DaneElec (490 fr) je crois. Sinon, pour tout savoir : http://www.multimedia-memory.com/


----------



## jacques38 (12 Mai 2001)

Une autre solution plus universelle est un lecteur externe de PC card + l'adaptateur Memory Stick &lt;-&gt; PC card, mais c'est un peu plus cher.
En général, ce type de lecteur lit aussi les SmartMedia (directement) + les Compact Flash avec un adaptateur Compact Flash &lt;-&gt; PC card généralement fourni.
J'en profite pour signaler que j'ai ce type de lecteur à vendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , car il ne marche pas sous MacOS_X (et les pilotes ne seront jamais dispo car le fabricant, New Media Tech Corp, a arreté sa commercialisation).


----------

